# Can we reuse used rat traps?



## darsunt

I'm hesitant about reusing some traps that have successfully done in a couple of rats. There is some debri and bodily fluids on them. Would the smell spook other rats, or would just cleaning them be sufficient?

I've heard that rats can learn to avoid the snap traps. Would reusing them help them learn they are dangerous?


----------



## Bugzilla

I would clean off any excess debris with water (no soap), then use them again. When I had my company we frequently re-used traps. Rats are used to their own kind, it's the odd odors that (like fragrances in cleaning products, or cat or dog urine) that spook them.

One thing I forgot -- make sure you're wearing rubber or neoprene gloves when you handle rodent traps. You don't want your scent all over the device either.


----------



## darsunt

What about blood (ugh!)


----------



## DUDE!

dar, I think you are going to be more comfortable with just throwing them away and picking up some more, we all are hoping that you don't need very many of them. Yes, you can put on gloves and pick them up but you don't appear to feel comfortable with that option, not a biggie. I'm not excited about emptying my mice traps out, to reset, sometimes I throw trap, catchings and all into the trash.


----------



## ocoee

some of my traps are more than a year old

I can't afford to be replacing them on every job

I just open the kill bar enough for the rats to fall out, put back

On a whim once I decided to just put a trap back in place without rebaiting

I have that trap marked and have never rebaited it
It is one of my most successful traps

The purpose of baiting is to pique the rats curiosity enough to make them come smell what it is
Perhaps the smell of another dead rat is what draws them in

And I also do not clean that trap


----------



## Gustavas

If you are really concerned you could clean them, but you can use the same trap to snap hundreds of rats.


----------



## muffy88

thank you very helpful


----------



## Bud9051

Well now I know my daughter isn't the only one to toss a trap instead of removing the dead critter and reusing the trap. After years of always having trouble finding my old traps and just buying new I discovered it was HER who was tossing them. She is married with family now and STILL tosses them. For me, I now have many OLD traps and jut re-bait them and all work fine.

Bud


----------



## Bondo

Ayuh,.... I don't have any problem reusin' snap-traps,....

'ell I've got a couple that were Dad's, probably 40 or 50 years old, 'n still catchin' critters,....

Though I'll admit, my Favorite is the ******* mouse trap made with an empty peanut butter jar, a dowel or rod, 'n a 5 gallon bucket, 1/4 full of water or antifreeze,...
Drown a dozen mice just since last fall at the summer house,...


----------



## Bondo

darsunt said:


> What about blood (ugh!)


Yer just washin' it off, not drinkin' the stuff,...

That's what God made soap for,... No big deal,....


----------



## papereater

Throwing out traps is such a waste of $$, for a DIY'r. A classic good Victor trap is not 59 cents anymore. If you got the nerve to set it, then get the courage to reset it and catch more. 

So many factors with rats "learning" to avoid being captured/killed. No need to overanalyze the blood/odor thing. Rats ARE too smart for humans in the long run. We will never get rid of them. Never.


----------



## jlhaslip

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... I don't have any problem reusin' snap-traps,....
> 
> 'ell I've got a couple that were Dad's, probably 40 or 50 years old, 'n still catchin' critters,....
> 
> Though I'll admit, my Favorite is the ******* mouse trap made with an empty peanut butter jar, a dowel or rod, 'n a 5 gallon bucket, 1/4 full of water or antifreeze,...
> Drown a dozen mice just since last fall at the summer house,...


Got a picture of your trap that you can post up? Thanks.


----------



## Bondo

jlhaslip said:


> Got a picture of your trap that you can post up? Thanks.


Nope, I don't, but I'll try to paint one for ya,....

The 5gal. pail is sittin' on the floor, 1/2 full of liquid,...
A typical Jiffy PB plastic jar, 'bout 6" tall, by 4" round,...
Drill/ punch a hole just big enough for the rod/ dowel in the center of the cap, 'n in the center of the bottom of the jar,....
With whatever implement ya choose, dig out the remainin' PB from inside the jar, 'n slather it on the outside of the jar,...
Insert the rod/ dowel through the hole in the bottom of the jar, 'n screw on the cap,...
Set the PB jar in the center over the 5gal. pail, so's it restin' on the rod/ dowel on the bucket rim,...
Pick an ole stick, 3' or 4' long, 'n set one end at the rod/ dowel on the rim of the bucket, 'n the other end on the ground,...

Yer Done,....

The mice run up the stick, 'n across the rod/ dowel to the jar, at which point, it spins, dumpin' the critter into the liquid below,...

In a week, or month, or year when ya come back, dump the liquid with the mice down the toilet, or in the woods, refill the bucket, 'n re-slather some PB on the jar, it's ready for another 50 mice,...:wink2:


----------



## jlhaslip

Darn fine job of explaining it. Thanks.


----------



## kathmorgan12

It's okay to reuse mouse traps but if you think it's too dirty or smelly then you decide if you think it's okay to use it again. Others recommend to use it again since the scent of the dead mouse can help to attract mice again.


----------



## clarenceboddick

I've reused the wood Victor spring traps without any problem. Peanut butter works well in my experience. Of course it's better to fix all the holes, so mice and rats can't get inside your structures. They can do a lot of damage that you won't know about until it's too late. Mice and rats in the attic, basement and walls is not normal.


----------



## AnnaLiza

Definitely, you can. Better clean it after each use.


----------



## gill527

Yes you can use. Just wash it with water and use. :wink2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I clean mine bout once / year if I happen to think of it and old folks don't remember all that well. My method doesn't seem to affect the effectiveness.


----------

